# Customiser les sons ???



## Christophe31 (22 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Comment customizer les sons systéme sous snow leopard, par exemble changer le son de la poubelle qui se vide ? 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2011)

Sous Mac OS X, c'est très simple !

Tout d'abord le format des fichiers doit être AIFF... c'est très simple à réaliser avec iTunes !

Tu trouveras les sons du système ici :

System/Library/Sounds

Une fois que tu as :
- sauvegardé les sons du système (on ne sait jamais)
- remplacé ces sons par les tiens (en AIFF)

tu peux aller dans les Préférences Système changer les sons dans le tableau de bord des sons.

Je ne l'ai jamais fait, compte tenu que pour moi c'est "silence".... mais je sais que c'est ainsi que cela se fait.

Dans les systèmes précédents (Système 6, 7, 8 et 9) le format utilisé était .sfil si j'ai bonne mémoire, ce qui n'était pas aisé à manipuler...


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ton aide, mais non cela ne marche pas . Dans le chemin que tu me cites,  je ne trouve que les sons systèmes et dans prefs syst ne n'ai pas le moyen d'affecter un son à une action (comme par exemple vider la corbeille).


----------



## Larme (22 Avril 2011)

Essaye :
/System/Librairy/Components
Afficher le paquet de CoreAudio.component
Puis dans Ressources/SystemSounds
Celui de la poubelle se trouve dans le dossier Finder.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2011)

Excuses-moi, je n'avais pas compris exactement.

Pour les sons du système (poubelle, etc....)

/System/Library/Components et ouvrir le paquet (clic droit) sur AudioComponent

puis aller dans les ressources où tu trouveras les différents sons du Finder

et notamment le son affecté au vidage de la poubelle

en espérant t'avoir été utile.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------

Oups... je n'avais pas vu le message de "Larme"...

mais deux avis identiques valent mieux qu'un seul !


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2011)

Ben pour la peine je vous ai boulé tous les 2, merci de votre aide.


----------

